# Venting on Banner Battery



## caulkhead

Hi Folks,

I need to invest in a new leisure battery and Banner seem to get good reviews so I was thinking of buying a Banner Energy Bull 115ah from Tanya Batteries. Being a complete airhead over these matters I was intrigued by the following in a review that someone posted on the Tanya site in relation to the battery in question......

"However there is no adequate way of venting it for motorhome use, the hole in the side of the battery does not match the standard battery venting clip"

Can anyone enlighten me as to what this means. My current leisure battery is in a battery box under the settee and doesn't appear to be vented.....

Caulkhead


----------



## Techno100

If it's a sealed maintenance free then it does not need venting. Banner are popular with dealers (must be a good mark up) there are better batteries for similer money delivered.

Better connection options too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Leisure-B...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4171e8bd85

CHECK DIMENSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sealed wet batteries are delivered with a PLUG for transit only and must be removed before putting into service. Any gassing is contained within the battery by labyrinths


----------



## caulkhead

Hi Techno,

Thanks for your reply. Its a minefield this Motorhome accessory business 8O . Would you recommend the battery on the link that you posted? For the price of 1 Banner battery I could buy 2 of the ones on your link and never have to worry about being off hook-up again. I was drawn to the Banner make because of what was said in a RoadPro mag that came with MMM mag earlier in the year. I realise of course that RoadPro are trying to flog stuff but it all sounds so convincing.

Thanks again for your input.....

Caulkhead


----------



## Techno100

Yes I have three of the 125ah version of these. 4 yr warranty better connections VERY HEAVY! all lead no bricks inside :wink:


----------



## caulkhead

You cant say fairer than that  

Your advice has been invaluable, thanks again!

Caulkhead


----------



## Techno100

On delivery just check that the nuts are in the box! as despite looking like 8mm they are not. Usually arrive day after next, so Wednesday if ordered tonight.


----------



## Techno100

Having googled the banner bull you mentioned, it is a wet open battery and needs a vent.

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Banner-Energy-Bull-Leisure-Battery-95901-P8271.html


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Caulkhead. Not doubting what has been said by Techno100, I read an article in the MMM a while ago where the author of an article stated he had actually cut several l/batteries open to see the build and other technical qualities. The article praised Banner for the thickness of the, I think, cell "walls" and general all round build quality, stating that Banner were the best constructed batteries in the examinations. Hope this info has"nt clouded your thought process. Best wishes.


----------



## Techno100

Ahh but do they say what batteries were compared :lol: I think not.

Also look at the Tanya link I posted. At the bottom is a battery with a similar name and construction to the Alphaline and it says UPGRADE :wink:
still mega overpriced


----------



## Techno100

I found this page with more info.
It is strange to me that they list the banner as maintenance free YES
but SEALED no ? never heard of that :lol:

http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/12v-banner-115ah-energy-bull-leisure-battery-95901/


----------



## listerdiesel

Techno100 said:


> I found this page with more info.
> It is strange to me that they list the banner as maintenance free YES
> but SEALED no ? never heard of that :lol:


There are quite a few flooded plate wet batteries that are effectively sealed, but can be topped up.

The gas recombination isn't as good as a true VRLA battery, but they take more abuse.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Yes but these say they are NOT sealed but maintenance free


----------



## listerdiesel

Yes, they are wet, have extra liquid but the fillers can be removed.

In normal use that makes them maintenance free unless they are overcharged. Remember the delco batteries with the green indicator in the top? They were wet batteries but you couldn't get the plugs out to top them up, but they lasted pretty well, even under the bonnet of many Vauxhalls and Opels.

We've got a few sites with these installed, not a vehicular application, but in a motorhome they won't get too much abuse and are a fair bit cheaper (or should be) than VRLA.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead

Have ordered 2 like yours Techno  What size cable have you used to link the batteries?

Caulkhead


----------



## Techno100

35mm welding cable.


----------



## nukeadmin

we buy similar batteries in our workshop with the twin connections per terminal (very handy for adding accessories etc) but they are branded as either Numax or Lucas and are maintenance free


----------

